# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  ROKSI femelle Cane Corso 3 ans 40 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie) Nobodys dog France

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ROKSI
*Type:* Cane Corso
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *ROKSI*
*Race apparentée : Cane Corso*
*Femelle 40 kg et 59 cm au garrot*
*Née 02-02-2019*
*Arrivée au refuge : 30-10-2020*
*Test dirofilariose : test à faire à son arrivée en France*

*ROKSI est une magnifique Cane Corso, adorable avec les humains et les autres chiens. Elle a un tempérament très docile, très calme et très gentille, c'est vraiment une bonne patte. Elle cherche une famille ni active ni trop calme, avec ou sans autres chiens. Elle sera testée pour la dirofilariose à son arrivée et traitée chez un de nos vétérinaire si elle est positive.*

*La dirofilariose est une maladie qui se soigne très bien en France. Le traitement sera fait chez l'un de nos vétérinaires, une aide financière peut donc ainsi être faite par l'association.
Une fois le traitement fait, le chien est guéri et n'a aucune séquelle ni risque de récidive.
L'association informera l'adoptant sur cette maladie et répondra à toutes ses questions.
Pour plus de détails : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6448836&type=3

Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...86951494762486

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## Kéline

Roksi  est réservée en Suisse et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------

